
How we track customer costs in Mixpanel - tdumitrescu
https://mixpanel.com/blog/2018/06/14/how-we-use-mixpanel-to-put-a-price-on-our-data-usage/
======
donavanm
Nice take on granular cost accounting. Interesting that its per customer
attribution, as opposed to per component. Need the latter to talk about
efficiency and scaling. Would like to hear more about total avg cost (which
they have) vs marginal cost (which the business usually wants).

------
howitworks
Enjoyed this, thank you.

Is this something that the new CEO asked for in trying to improve operations?

------
thewordpainter
love mixpanel, keep up the great work

~~~
marichards
Love? They're a security nightmare. I wonder if they refunded the costs for
slurping user passwords or charged clients to hack them.
[http://web04.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/07/mixpanel_slurped_p...](http://web04.theregister.co.uk/2018/02/07/mixpanel_slurped_passwords_in_library_update_slip/)

~~~
GrumpyNl
Due to my security settings, cant view the page.

------
vishalsharma
Mixpanel often seen on left-bottom in my browser , Thanks to the slow
internet/CDN.

~~~
askl
Use uBlock and the Easyprivacy List. It blocks "/mixpanel.".

